# Maui Waui?



## OldDaddyFedder (Sep 24, 2012)

Ive seen this on the nirvana site-has anybody here grown this?
The thread on the seventies has spiked my interest.
Thanks for any help.

:48:

ODF


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 24, 2012)

No, but I did some columbian gold that was fun.


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Sep 25, 2012)

Yes, I remember the famed Columbian Gold too, and Panama Red-or redbud as we called it.

:48:

ODF


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 25, 2012)

that's a blast from the past---remember these---thai stick and acapulco gold  :hubba:


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Sep 25, 2012)

Hey ODF , yeah these caught me eye too.. Id like to grow it out in its home land.. and see what the locals says.. and i guess growing Maui Waui on Maui would make it a true Hawaiian again?? anyways when i get my seeds growing ill post a thread on it.. 

Sativa Seeds Hawaii Maui Waui is a lanky tropical sativa which has long been one of the main attractions of the Hawaiian Islands. This strain has a citrusy aroma, a smooth, fruity-herbal flavour and an inspiring buzz. This is a strain from true old school genetics, which means it is not as overpowering as modern indoor strains tend to be.  Through years of careful inbreeding, we finally have managed to capture that elusive Valley Island taste.  A strong sativa, the Hawaii Maui Waui cross is both a great indoor plant as it is an outdoor one.  Since there are years of inbreeding behind the F1 hybrid strain, the genetics of the plant are more resilient than most other indoor plants. The plant grows thick, round leaves first, yet later thin leaves appear as the plant matures.  Hawaii Maui Waui really grows best when given a lot of attention-light, soil and nutrients are crucial to this plant's well-being.   When cultivated correctly, Hawaii Maui Waui gives off a strong buzz. Very heady and cerebral. A definite cannabis connoisseur strain to try!  Harvest outdoors is August/September and it takes her cannabis seeds 7-8 weeks to flower.


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Sep 25, 2012)

SquidyPacheco said:
			
		

> Hey ODF , yeah these caught me eye too.. Id like to grow it out in its home land.. and see what the locals says.. and i guess growing Maui Waui on Maui would make it a true Hawaiian again?? anyways when i get my seeds growing ill post a thread on it..


 
Hopefully they would say "hey squidy, lets light one up!"-Thanks for postin that and I will be looking forward to a thread!!

:48:

ODF


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Sep 26, 2012)

ODF :48:....  i did some looking around and found a few more so called Hawaiian strains.. I found a Puna Budder from THSeeds and one called Hawaiian Snow that took 13 weeks to finish, its some sorta Laos,Sativa.. ..  Id love to pick up as many Hawaiian genetics that left Hawaii and return them here.. its sad to tell visitors i dont have Maui Waui , but i got , Blue Dream, Cheese, Skunk Dawg,  Og Kush cut, Spindle, Poison, Dawg, HP-13, ecsd, Chemdog,NYCD, California Orange, ssh, white widow . :rofl: but nope no Hawaiian of old.. so i guess the dutch and canadian versions of hawaiian genes is how i plan on getting back  some of the old Hawaii back in Hawaii.. LOL.. did you know that you can see more true Hawaiian artifacts in England then in Hawaii.. i guess same thing with Pakalolo genes...

Aloha
Squidy:ciao:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 26, 2012)

SquidyPacheco said:
			
		

> Hey ODF , yeah these caught me eye too.. Id like to grow it out in its home land.. and see what the locals says.. and i guess growing Maui Waui on Maui would make it a true Hawaiian again?? anyways when i get my seeds growing ill post a thread on it..
> 
> Sativa Seeds Hawaii Maui Waui is a lanky tropical sativa which has long been one of the main attractions of the Hawaiian Islands. This strain has a citrusy aroma, a smooth, fruity-herbal flavour and an inspiring buzz. This is a strain from true old school genetics, which means it is not as overpowering as modern indoor strains tend to be. Through years of careful inbreeding, we finally have managed to capture that elusive Valley Island taste. A strong sativa, the Hawaii Maui Waui cross is both a great indoor plant as it is an outdoor one. Since there are years of inbreeding behind the F1 hybrid strain, the genetics of the plant are more resilient than most other indoor plants. The plant grows thick, round leaves first, yet later thin leaves appear as the plant matures. Hawaii Maui Waui really grows best when given a lot of attention-light, soil and nutrients are crucial to this plant's well-being. When cultivated correctly, Hawaii Maui Waui gives off a strong buzz. Very heady and cerebral. A definite cannabis connoisseur strain to try! Harvest outdoors is August/September and it takes her cannabis seeds 7-8 weeks to flower.


 
:goodposting: thorough, concise and informative. very nice :cool2:


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Sep 26, 2012)

Squidy,
so im guessing nirvana's is a dutch version-hmmm.Yes, I read that california orange bud was similar to the panama red that i liked.
Very interesting info!
Thanks!

:48:

ODF


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Oct 25, 2012)

yep ODF it was a strain taken to dutchland in 85 i believe, I have one that is just busting dirt,:yay: .. I will get pics up when the rest pop and there is more to see..

Aloha
Squidy


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Oct 25, 2012)

SquidyPacheco said:
			
		

> yep ODF it was a strain taken to dutchland in 85 i believe, I have one that is just busting dirt,:yay: .. I will get pics up when the rest pop and there is more to see..
> 
> Aloha
> Squidy


i also purchased the maui waui (yet to pop them) im excited to see how they do


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Oct 25, 2012)

hey short :ciao: ill throw up the Maui Waui grow on my thread - stop in some time in the future :ciao: , sowed 3 days in pro mix and pop.. also sowed 4 Satoris,4Beyond the brain and 3 Kwazulu with  4 MW... all the satoris broke dirt an and 2 beyond the brain ... 3 days in this crap weather im actually impressed they popped, its been raining and cold for days .. and i start my seeds od with the moon cycle.. I like using the Hawaiian moons planting calendar..  

aloha bro
Squidy :48:


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Oct 26, 2012)

i'll be watching that thread like a hawk


----------

